# Come to a concert with me? (people near Dallas)



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

I know there's probably no way this is gonna end up working out (I'll be happy to even get a response), but I thought I'd give it a shot anyway. :b

There are usually shows in and around Dallas (some in Denton too) that I'm interested in and it's definitely more fun when I can drag someone else along with me. I thought this might be a fun way to meet new people and overcome some fears. I don't really care who the artist is, I'm sure I'd enjoy it regardless. You could pick the artist or I could and we could meet up at the venue, talk, and enjoy the music. If the show's lame, then maybe we could do something else. :b And I would always make sure the show was pretty cheap, like $15-$25 to get in. So, if you're interested, you live relatively close to Dallas, and it works into your schedule, then definitely let me know and hopefully we can work something out.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Aww, wish I lived in Dallas. Sounds like fun to do this and my favourite team is there, the Mavs. Would love to see them too.

Good luck with finding people though. Hope you do.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm nowhere near Dallas but this is a good thread idea.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

Good idea, I wish I lived near by but oh well. Good luck!


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

scooby said:


> Aww, wish I lived in Dallas. Sounds like fun to do this and my favourite team is there, the Mavs. Would love to see them too.
> 
> Good luck with finding people though. Hope you do.





foe said:


> I'm nowhere near Dallas but this is a good thread idea.





AxeDroid said:


> Good idea, I wish I lived near by but oh well. Good luck!


Wish I could teleport you guys over here for an evening. :b The feedback is appreciated!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I love concerts, but I'm in the UK so pretty far away  hope you find someone op.


----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)

Whelp... Sign me up as another "wish I was closer" :b

I'm sure there's somebody here who doesn't live 1500 freakin' miles away. lol


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I love concerts, but I'm in the UK so pretty far away  hope you find someone op.





Mike81 said:


> Whelp... Sign me up as another "wish I was closer" :b
> 
> I'm sure there's somebody here who doesn't live 1500 freakin' miles away. lol


Lol, you guys are sweet for even responding. At least it's nice to know that some people might come if it was actually convenient for them. :b Thanks, though! Still hopeful I might find at least one person...maybe.


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

feels said:


> Wish I could teleport you guys over here for an evening. :b The feedback is appreciated!


Thank!  I bet that particular evening would be a blast 

I do hope that someone on this site who lives near by gets to see this thread and then you two can enjoy such an evening. Good Luck! ^~^


----------



## northroad (May 10, 2013)

I would never be up for something like that with just a normal stranger, but a fellow SA'er is different somehow. Anyway, four hours is kinda far. Hope you find someone to go with


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

northroad said:


> I would never be up for something like that with just a normal stranger, but a fellow SA'er is different somehow. Anyway, four hours is kinda far. Hope you find someone to go with


Thanks, man. I really hope so too. Hey, at least you're from Austin, so that means we're getting warmer! :b


----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

Sounds like a fun way to meet new people, but I'm afraid I'll have to join the "wish I was closer" club as well. Hope you find someone and have a great time together


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

One of my favorite sites... https://www.songkick.com/ has concert info on mainstream artists to no-name indie bands playing for $10-15. Sometimes they'll list free shows too.

I also found a meetup.com live music group for a small city an hour away from town, maybe you guys can have some success on meetup too.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Common Raven said:


> Sounds like a fun way to meet new people, but I'm afraid I'll have to join the "wish I was closer" club as well. Hope you find someone and have a great time together


Thanks, man! I just went to see this group Melt-Banana the other night at this place called Dada. It was a blast. My potential concert buddy really missed out. :b



foe said:


> One of my favorite sites... https://www.songkick.com/ has concert info on mainstream artists to no-name indie bands playing for $10-15. Sometimes they'll list free shows too.
> 
> I also found a meetup.com live music group for a small city an hour away from town, maybe you guys can have some success on meetup too.


I use songkick as well, it's fantastic. I had never heard of the meetup site before, though. I'll have to see what all is going on nearby. Thanks for the links!


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

Aww man, that would be awesome. Too bad I'm 7 hours away. If you're ever around New Orleans, let me know. I never have anyone to go to shows with.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

^ Cool avatar. I have a shirt with the Jimmy Page logo on it.

I'd go to a concert with someone. As long as they live close of course.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Can someone please do this? I just want a happy ending with this thread. Unfortunately all of us that would love to go are too far away.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Darth Smittius said:


> Aww man, that would be awesome. Too bad I'm 7 hours away. If you're ever around New Orleans, let me know. I never have anyone to go to shows with.


Thanks, man! I'll definitely shoot a message your way if I'm ever in the area.  I wish I had the money to travel out of state more often.



scooby said:


> Can someone please do this? I just want a happy ending with this thread. Unfortunately all of us that would love to go are too far away.


Aww, I want a happy ending too. But, if it doesn't work out, then I'm glad I tried at least. I half expected this thread to get no responses and then just buried under the rest of them, so I've been pleasantly surprised. :b You guys have been super sweet with these responses. I'm happy either way, but someone being up for this would definitely make my day.


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

feels said:


> Thanks, man! I'll definitely shoot a message your way if I'm ever in the area.  I wish I had the money to travel out of state more often.


Yeah I wish I could travel more too. I was actually in Austin a few months ago. Haha I drove there just to go to a concert. What kind of music are you into? I totally love discovering new music, maybe you can introduce me to some cool bands!


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

feels said:


> Aww, I want a happy ending too. But, if it doesn't work out, then I'm glad I tried at least. I half expected this thread to get no responses and then just buried under the rest of them, so I've been pleasantly surprised. :b You guys have been super sweet with these responses. I'm happy either way, but someone being up for this would definitely make my day.


That's a great outlook to have, I find it very admirable. And it's no problem with the replies. I've been checking to see if people have shown interest quite a bit for some unknown reason. I am invested in seeing someone finally be able to attend, whenever that may be. The 'Dallas' caught my attention as well.

And here's a bump to the top as well haha.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Darth Smittius said:


> Yeah I wish I could travel more too. I was actually in Austin a few months ago. Haha I drove there just to go to a concert. What kind of music are you into? I totally love discovering new music, maybe you can introduce me to some cool bands!


Hmm...I'm into a good variety of genres. I'll give anything a chance and can enjoy most music in general. I'd say I'm most into like electronic, psychedelic, noise rock, ambient, lo-fi, garage rock, trip-hop, experimental, etc. That kind of stuff. :b Gah, I could name off a lot of bands, but maybe that would be redundant. I love sharing music with people and vice versa. So if you ever want to feed music to someone then don't be afraid to feed it to me. :b


----------



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

I've driven to a Lubbock, Dallas and Austin to hang out with others from this site before.

I would say do it if you can. Sure its quite a bit of time driving and can be kinda pricey with gas, but sometimes meeting people or an event can have a great change in your perspective and help you in a positive direction. It's helped me quite a bit. Just make sure you spend enough time with them, meet others later on, have lots of other things to check out or make a big day out of it to get the most from the trip.

I wouldn't go to Dallas for a concert though (I've never even been to one before and don't really listen to mainstream music), maybe for the state fair, but that has already passed.


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

feels said:


> Hmm...I'm into a good variety of genres. I'll give anything a chance and can enjoy most music in general. I'd say I'm most into like electronic, psychedelic, noise rock, ambient, lo-fi, garage rock, trip-hop, experimental, etc. That kind of stuff. :b Gah, I could name off a lot of bands, but maybe that would be redundant. I love sharing music with people and vice versa. So if you ever want to feed music to someone then don't be afraid to feed it to me. :b


Oh cool! I enjoy all of those genres you listed; it seems you have great taste in music. My current obsession is the whole shoegaze genre. I would love to share some music with you. Maybe you could make me a playlist with some of your favorite stuff!? I could do the same if you're interested. :b


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

mere phantom said:


> I've driven to a Lubbock, Dallas and Austin to hang out with others from this site before.
> 
> I would say do it if you can. Sure its quite a bit of time driving and can be kinda pricey with gas, but sometimes meeting people or an event can have a great change in your perspective and help you in a positive direction. It's helped me quite a bit. Just make sure you spend enough time with them, meet others later on, have lots of other things to check out or make a big day out of it to get the most from the trip.
> 
> I wouldn't go to Dallas for a concert though (I've never even been to one before and don't really listen to mainstream music), maybe for the state fair, but that has already passed.


If someone was willing to meet up, then I would definitely try to make a day out of it if they wanted. Especially if they had traveled a significantly long distance, but I don't really expect anyone to do that. I'd rather meet them in the middle if they're traveling very far and then either forget the show altogether or find a venue somewhere in-between. But, yeah, I agree that this could be a really positive experience. It might be a little awkward or surreal at first, but I think it would also be very beneficial for both me and the other person, even if things didn't go super well.

Anyway, thanks for the feedback. 



Darth Smittius said:


> Oh cool! I enjoy all of those genres you listed; it seems you have great taste in music. My current obsession is the whole shoegaze genre. I would love to share some music with you. Maybe you could make me a playlist with some of your favorite stuff!? I could do the same if you're interested. :b


Aw yeah, this sounds like fun. :b I'll make a little playlist here soon and PM it to you. I'd definitely be interested in hearing stuff that you like as well. You should totally add some shoegaze stuff to your playlist cause I'm vaguely familiar with the genre, and I've enjoyed what I've heard, but I would like to hear more.


----------



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> I'd so love to go but unfortunately I'm in Yuma Az which is quite a ways away, according to google maps it'd be a 16 hour & 54 minute drive clocking 1188 miles :0, road trip anyone


The road trip idea has been thrown around on this site for many years. A few people have done it though, I guess you could say I have as well. I do want to get on the road again next year. I plan to travel quite a bit next year if possible, taking my dad to see his brother and hopefully a singles cruise and I want to just drive out west again. It's hard to find people up for it though or even those willing just to meet in their city/town.


----------



## Darth Smittius (Nov 26, 2011)

feels said:


> Aw yeah, this sounds like fun. :b I'll make a little playlist here soon and PM it to you. I'd definitely be interested in hearing stuff that you like as well. You should totally add some shoegaze stuff to your playlist cause I'm vaguely familiar with the genre, and I've enjoyed what I've heard, but I would like to hear more.


Yay awesome!! I can't wait to hear it. Yes, I will definitely put some shoegaze.


----------

